# Problems with Canon USA Store



## becceric (Aug 14, 2021)

Seeing that the Canon USA Store finally has all three items I’ve been wanting to purchase in stock at the same time, last night I finally ordered them. a
After paying through paypal, my sales confirmation then states one of the items was on back order.

Then, I received my sales confirmation email stating that the three item are in stock.

I called the Canon USA store phone number to get an accurate confirmation. Their automated system informed me that all three items are on back order. Following their automated prompt, I requested to speak to a representative. i listened to their hold music for30 minutes when my wife suggested contacting paypal to see if this transaction can be cancelled. It cannot.
I’m now back on hold hell with Canon. While I’ve read some Canon USA Store horror stories on these forums, I had no issues with them in the pre-pandemic past.
Until this week, one of these lenses has not been in stock for over 6 months. Now I’ve got sizable chunk of money tied up in a transaction that I have doubts will be completed this year. I have doubts I’ll even get a live person on the phone.
I feel I have no recourse, and am wondering if any of the forum members have found a solution to any similar experiences.


----------



## becceric (Aug 14, 2021)

Amazingly enough, after being on hold with Canon for over an hour, a representative answered.
The order has been cancelled, and I’m back to checking B and H, The Canon USA Store, and Canon Price Watch for my items. Maybe just informing the forum members helped bring this to a conclusion.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2021)

A couple of times in the past few weeks, the product page for the RF 100-500 has shown in stock, but after adding the lens to the cart it shows up in the cart as backordered.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> A couple of times in the past few weeks, the product page for the RF 100-500 has shown in stock, but after adding the lens to the cart it shows up in the cart as backordered.


Clearly another crass policy decision of Canon by making a 100-500mm that no one wants instead of a 200-600mm.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 14, 2021)

I ordered a refurb RF 70-200 2.8 a little over a week ago. When I've called the Canon service line, they say the order is processing and they will notify me when it ships. They haven't cancelled, so I am just going to wait it out. This lens seems to come in "stock" every few weeks, so I'm guessing they will ship once they get more in. 

Never had this kind of delay before, but since I've been waiting almost five months for a 100-500 from B&H, it doesn't surprise me. 

I've always wondered about the source of refurbs. I've never purchased a refurb that didn't look pristine and for years I've suspected the most of the refurbs are new items that had packaging damaged during shipment. I've also suspected that Canon pulls new stock at times when they accumulate too many of an item, paints the red dot on the lens mount and declares it "refurbished."


----------



## EricN (Aug 14, 2021)

I ordered an "in stock" 28-70. After waiting over a week for it to ship, I called. I was told, "it's backordered." I asked to cancel, but the computer wasn't allowing it. I was put on hold and miraculously, they did have one for me after all. It's scheduled to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 14, 2021)

I tried to order through PayPal and the check out page would not come up, after I tried several times I called Canon and explained the problem ,she was short no help and told mr to call pay PayPal . I looked at best buy and they had what I wanted so I ordered it from their site and used PayPal. I just had to wait a day longer to since I am so close to Canon.At the time B&h didn't have it or I would have used them. I think Canon is having the same problem with employees that all companies are having now.


----------



## becceric (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks for all of your replies. I look forward to pandemic related stock issue becoming a thing of thepast.

I had other legitimate minor hurdles during the purchase process also.
Since one of the items was the ef 600mm is lens, the purchase price was a large amount. PayPal added additional steps to protect against fraud. Coincidentally, our PayPal password came up as incorrect and we had to reset it (twice). Additionally our credit union checked the transfer for fraud, so we were hopping back and forth to assure everyone that, yes we are making a large purchase from Canon. We didn't mind the precautions, but to discover the "in stock" lens was not, left a slightly bitter taste. I'm hoping B and H will get one in stock before itis discontinued.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 15, 2021)

becceric said:


> ...one of the items was the ef 600mm is lens... I'm hoping B and H will get one in stock before it is discontinued.


Best of luck. Sincerely. Not to be too pessimistic but I see CPW shows it was last in stock 43 weeks ago at B&H and 38 weeks ago at Adorama. I rented this lens about a year and a half ago. It is a fantastic lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2021)

I've had a couple of items that were not in stock but Canon took the order. I had to wait forever to inquire and then they cancelled my order. Very frustrating. The issue is due to several people trying to buy a few available items and all pushing the buy button at the same time. Good software will not allow this, but Canon has had the issue for years and has not fixed it.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 15, 2021)

Using CPW notification link to Canon store, on Aug 5, I ordered RF100-500 and received it on Aug 9. Glad to get the lens but very disappointed in Canon, charging a 
$15.00 shipping fee on a product sold at MSRP OF $2699.00, whereby they are already enjoying max profit, since there is no dealer participation. I find that to be a little greedy.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Using CPW notification link to Canon store, on Aug 5, I ordered RF100-500 and received it on Aug 9. Glad to get the lens but very disappointed in Canon, charging a
> $15.00 shipping fee on a product sold at MSRP OF $2699.00, whereby they are already enjoying max profit, since there is no dealer participation. I find that to be a little greedy.


How awful having having to pay $15 on a $2699. We are so lucky in the UK getting it post free. Mind you, the price here converting £ to $ is $4111 (removing sales tax would be $3425 tax and duty free).


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 15, 2021)

While these are “problems” that many on the planet could only wish for (no flames, please), here’s the reality of dealing with Canon. Until it ships, you’ll never know if and when your order will arrive. Obviously, I am a fan of the products (I’ve shot Nikon, Olympus and Ricoh over the years) but inventory control, website accuracy, and customer service are often a problem. Despite the amount we pay, dealing with Canon USA is often a challenge. Certainly, the big retailers we all know and use are more reliable but Canon refurbs are, in my opinion, a good option.

Examples abound but I recently “purchased” a refurb lens from the Canon store. It was “in stock” when I did the transaction, “in stock” on my emailed receipt, “in stock” on their website 24 hours later, yet after 8 days is still “processing”. Call wait times are inconsistent with my ability to earn the dollars I spend (can’t be on hold while working) and so I wait.

I’ve learned to never sell a lens I’ll be replacing with a new one from the Canon store until that lens arrives. Otherwise, I’ll be missing a part of my lens arsenal for who knows how long. 

Again, given ongoing events on our planet, this is not a major issue, but it is annoying.


----------



## EricN (Aug 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> How awful having having to pay $15 on a $2699. We are so lucky in the UK getting it post free. Mind you, the price here converting £ to $ is $4111 (removing sales tax would be $3425 tax and duty free).


I got curious and visited the UK site. RF 85 F1.2l USM DS costs an extra $1,500! It'd be cheaper to fly to the US, buy it and fly back


----------



## unfocused (Aug 15, 2021)

EricN said:


> I got curious and visited the UK site. RF 85 F1.2l USM DS costs an extra $1,500! It'd be cheaper to fly to the US, buy it and fly back


I have a standing offer to overseas forum readers. Ship the item to me and for the price of a round-trip plane ticket I'll deliver it in person. I will even test it out for you to make sure it is in good working order.


----------



## becceric (Aug 17, 2021)

Update: Today CPW states that the Canon USA store has 17 of the 600mm lens in stock. The Canon USA store website also flipped between “in stock” and “on back order” during the afternoon.
I called them up for confirmation. After about 40 minutes on hold, the polite Canon representative stated they were having a bit of a lag getting stock information, but she eventually confirmed that the lens is still on back order. She also recommended checking back every week or two. My search continues...


----------



## unfocused (Aug 20, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I ordered a refurb RF 70-200 2.8 a little over a week ago. When I've called the Canon service line, they say the order is processing and they will notify me when it ships. They haven't cancelled, so I am just going to wait it out...


UPDATE: After calling the automated line several times and always being told it was processing, I decided to try for a live person yesterday. When she looked up my order, she said that for some reason a "hold" had been placed on it and she removed the hold and the lens would now ship. I have no idea what that meant, buy my suspicion is it meant, "we screwed up." I suspect it might mean, "we pulled a lens out of our new inventory, took it out of the box and painted a red dot on it."


----------



## becceric (Aug 21, 2021)

unfocused said:


> UPDATE: After calling the automated line several times and always being told it was processing, I decided to try for a live person yesterday. When she looked up my order, she said that for some reason a "hold" had been placed on it and she removed the hold and the lens would now ship. I have no idea what that meant, buy my suspicion is it meant, "we screwed up." I suspect it might mean, "we pulled a lens out of our new inventory, took it out of the box and painted a red dot on it."


I’m sorry you’ve had that experience. I’ve been speaking with Canon USA regularly this past week. The on hold times have varied quite a bit. The associates have varied a bit also. Ultimately the most frank associate informed me that two of the three items I am interested in are either out of stock, or very low, and I may only get a tele converter. of course there is no point in getting that without the other lenses.
Because of this, I haven’t pulled the trigger. I may skip the refurb lens and spend more for a new one. This will at least get me two of the three. I can keep the 600mm on the order thus putting me officially on the waiting list.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 21, 2021)

becceric said:


> I’m sorry you’ve had that experience. I’ve been speaking with Canon USA regularly this past week. The on hold times have varied quite a bit. The associates have varied a bit also. Ultimately the most frank associate informed me that two of the three items I am interested in are either out of stock, or very low, and I may only get a tele converter. of course there is no point in getting that without the other lenses.
> Because of this, I haven’t pulled the trigger. I may skip the refurb lens and spend more for a new one. This will at least get me two of the three. I can keep the 600mm on the order thus putting me officially on the waiting list.


Don't feel sorry for me. I was in no hurry for the 70-200, as I don't intend to use it much until the R3 is released and delivered. I have the EF III version and am really only interested in the RF version to save weight and space in my bag. Whenever it arrives will be just fine.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 21, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Don't feel sorry for me. I was in no hurry for the 70-200, as I don't intend to use it much until the R3 is released and delivered. I have the EF III version and am really only interested in the RF version to save weight and space in my bag. Whenever it arrives will be just fine.



I would almost bet money that if you had not called, it would have sat on hold forever.

I had a similar experience. I had ordered something through the refurb system, it was immediately backordered, and once it was back in stock they boxed it up and it sat on their loading dock for three weeks because the software didn't release it. A call to a human being was needed to get it unstuck.


----------



## becceric (Aug 22, 2021)

Once the weekend is over, I‘ll order either the refurb, or new lens depending on which is my priority, saving a little money, or being more assured that my order will at least partially ship.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 22, 2021)

The situation as reported in this and other threads seems to have been going on for over a year now. I had luck several years ago ordering a few things from Canon, but I've also hit the wall trying to order recently. I'm going to give Canon USA a pass for the foreseeable future, but I'd still trust their refurbs more than other online sources for used gear.

But as noted earlier in this thread, Canon USA is just one of tens of thousands of US businesses struggling with staffing at all levels. Hospitals are barely able to keep technicians that are near the bottom of the pay-scale, as many of them can make just as much sitting at home (government checks, saving on driving and parking and child care, rent relief, food cards, etc.) Higher level staff, such as pharmacists, doctors, physician assistants, and administrators with medical degrees are being recruited away, so there is unprecedented churn.

We all know the situation with restaurants!

And then there is the worst hit: any of the construction related trades, including landscaping. Many of these types of businesses cannot keep or find employees, and the materials situation is dire. In our area, people who need a new AC might "buy" a unit and then have a wait for the product combined with a labor shortage result in a delay of five months or more. Imagine being told apologetically in 98 degree summer weather about the delays. (It isn't only about comfort: Drywall, carpets, etc. can become ruined because modern houses aren't designed to allow airflow in many, many cases.)

A few weeks ago I was optimistic about things returning to normal. There now is a mindset among many I've talked to that current issues will go on for many years, especially with the latest Covid variant being hysterically reported, and new hurdles and costs being planned for small to medium sized businesses being planned here in the USA, plus much higher taxes on everybody to pay for years of crazy spending and yet more government employees.

Now go out and take pictures of our interesting epoch!

Cheers!


----------



## becceric (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, I attempted to order everything in my Canon store cart this evening, but once I got to the checkout page, the PayPal choice was missing. It has been replaced with an Amazon Pay button. Since I don’t care for creating more accounts, I guess I’ll give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 24, 2021)

becceric said:


> Well, I attempted to order everything in my Canon store cart this evening, but once I got to the checkout page, the PayPal choice was missing. It has been replaced with an Amazon Pay button. Since I don’t care for creating more accounts, I guess I’ll give it another try tomorrow.


That's very strange. Just last week I used PayPal for a refurbished 70-200 RF with no problem. 

BTW, for anyone following this thread, after I called Canon the lens did indeed ship and arrived today, in the usual pristine condition that I'm used to with refurbs. I will always suspect that a substantial portion of their refurbs are actually new items where the packaging was damaged during shipment. Of course I have no evidence of that.


----------



## becceric (Aug 25, 2021)

unfocused said:


> That's very strange. Just last week I used PayPal for a refurbished 70-200 RF with no problem.
> 
> BTW, for anyone following this thread, after I called Canon the lens did indeed ship and arrived today, in the usual pristine condition that I'm used to with refurbs. I will always suspect that a substantial portion of their refurbs are actually new items where the packaging was damaged during shipment. Of course I have no evidence of that.


Well, I tried a new sales order with my account name and as a guest. Still no PayPal option. I called the support line, and got a representative immediately beyond the normal prompts. he thought no payPal optionwas unusual, and set up an inquiry.
I also brought the subject up in their live chat. Their suggestion to clear browser history and caches have not helped. Since I have tried to order these items on four different devices, my user account, and as a guest, and on two different networks, this was no surprise.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 25, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> The situation as reported in this and other threads seems to have been going on for over a year now. I had luck several years ago ordering a few things from Canon, but I've also hit the wall trying to order recently. I'm going to give Canon USA a pass for the foreseeable future, but I'd still trust their refurbs more than other online sources for used gear.
> 
> But as noted earlier in this thread, Canon USA is just one of tens of thousands of US businesses struggling with staffing at all levels. Hospitals are barely able to keep technicians that are near the bottom of the pay-scale, as many of them can make just as much sitting at home (government checks, saving on driving and parking and child care, rent relief, food cards, etc.) Higher level staff, such as pharmacists, doctors, physician assistants, and administrators with medical degrees are being recruited away, so there is unprecedented churn.
> 
> ...


Indeed. I take my hat off and salute the people in the medical profession, across all levels. It's like being forced into combat against a very real but unseen enemy, that can attack you at any moment, with no provocation and no matter how careful you are, all while you are trying to help others get well again.


----------



## becceric (Aug 30, 2021)

unfocused said:


> That's very strange. Just last week I used PayPal for a refurbished 70-200 RF with no problem.
> 
> BTW, for anyone following this thread, after I called Canon the lens did indeed ship and arrived today, in the usual pristine condition that I'm used to with refurbs. I will always suspect that a substantial portion of their refurbs are actually new items where the packaging was damaged during shipment. Of course I have no evidence of that.


Update:
After my wife noticed my Canon Store shopping cart was empty, she added one of the items I intended to purchase. When I've placed items in the cart, I have always started with the 600mm lens. She started with a different item, and the PayPal option was there! 
After she informed me, I added the backordered 600mm lens. The PayPal option disappeared.
I removed it and the PayPal option reappeared.
So it turns out the issue all along was that adding a backordered item retracts a "pay immediately" option. When this all started, the 600mm was listed in stock, and the PayPal option was available, therefore it did not occur to me there were stock limitations for this option.
It apparently did not occur to the various Canon representatives I spoke with either.
Now I've ordered and received the two other items, and have the 600mm in my cart. I'll check daily (with fingers crossed) to see when one arrives.


----------

